

KodakGallery.com is holding your photos hostage. Bust them free using this. - rantfoil
http://axonflux.com/code-39

======
patio11
_They're well within their rights to do so (heck, everyone needs to make some
money) -- but they also make it quite difficult to download these photos. If
you had 200 photos, you would have to click the "Download Full Resolution"
button 200 times individually. If these photos are mine, then shouldn't it be
a little easier? Sorry, a product manager in some stovepiped organization said
no._

I don't exactly spend that much effort making it easier for people to defeat
the need to pay me money, either.

~~~
owinebarger
Do you think that's a good strategy for getting people to be your customers?
Really?

Notice how gleeful the author was to have "defeated" the company here. Is that
how you want your customers to look at your company?

~~~
patio11
Well, not to put to fine a point on it, _yes_ , I do think that charging money
to make things easier is a good strategy for getting people to be my
customers. This is partially informed by the fact that I charge money for
software to make things easier.

People buy because the paid version is better than the free version for their
purposes. If the paid version was not better than the free version, they would
not buy. There is a famous pre-Internet A/B test on shareware: functional
limitations beat "put out a coin cup and hope some money falls into it" by a
mile.

See: [http://hackvan.com/pub/stig/articles/why-do-people-
register-...](http://hackvan.com/pub/stig/articles/why-do-people-register-
shareware.html)

 _Is that how you want your customers to look at your company?_

My customers are distinguished from the poster by a few things. Principally,
that they pay me money. (If my customers are looking at my company like it is
a business which provides them value in return for being paid, then that is
great -- we're all on the same page.)

The opinions of people who will not pay me money and are, in fact, hostile to
the idea of paying money are of little concern to me. The free competitors are
over yonder. They're worth what you pay for them. Enjoy.

~~~
owinebarger
In this case, Kodak evidently offered to store his pictures for free, then
when he wanted them back because they were going to delete them, they did not
make it easy to get out.

As a prospective customer, I pay attention to whether someone is going to try
to get money from me for the privilege of no longer being their customer. It's
not a good sign. I will probably just avoid being their customer in the first
place.

------
a4agarwal
man this is totally sweet. someone should combine this with the Posterous API
and make dead simple Kodak to Posterous converter. :)

